# ICD9 Needed! Chronic Inflammatory Response Syndrome



## sgodbold (Mar 8, 2012)

As the title states, I am looking for an ICD9 diagnosis code for Chronic Inflammatory Response Syndrome. 

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pcheshier (Mar 8, 2012)

995.94 is the closest I could find.  You would still need an additional code to specify acute organ dysfunction.  Otherwise, you might use an unspecified infection code for the body system that is involved.


----------

